# I call it, Sonata Invention



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully this link works:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206437093863662



Some mistakes were made but excepting those made in the coda, the repeats compensate. Do not have sheet music yet.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

What a skillful and refined composition, which clearly gives ample indication of your rennaisseance/ baroque/ early-classical roots. I would be happy to sign my name on it and I don't say that about much. As implied the harmony and counterpoint was seamless as far as I could tell (speaking in terms of common practice) which is an ability that composition students (including myself) labor for quite a while over, and I sense that you have a command of it that goes beyond average. I also appreciated that it had a stylistic unity, as opposed to pasting together things that seemed too disparate to be included together in a concise work.

I'm so proud  *cries*


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice piece Clavi!

By the way, from what I've heard anything you post on Facebook becomes the property of their site, so just something to keep in mind if you are thinking about copyrighting your music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

tdc said:


> Very nice piece Clavi!
> 
> By the way, from what I've heard anything you post on Facebook becomes the property of their site, so just something to keep in mind if you are thinking about copyrighting your music.


Thanks for the heads up about Facebook; I will be sure to be more cautious.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I would like to redirect any further attention to YouTube, since I uploaded the same video there:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have 5 more pieces tha I intend to share on YouTube, that have not been shared yet. For updates, check this playlist 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUsjiOGv6fRbBbwCbvBQMzfQj3JZqwbHa

For the latest one, here is what I am calling Sonata Invention no. 2, even though much of it was written prior to the first one I shared.


----------

